# round end bits



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

New plunge router bits I just got, can be use for many jobs 

I have started to use the 1 1/2" guide on many items I make and it's hard to find a 1 1/2" plunge bit, I can buy the 1 1/2" standard bit but it's not cheap, this set was only 35.oo bucks and it had the plunge bit I wanted plus others that can be used to make molding/cove/fluting/crown molding,etc. ..


========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice set Bob. Where did you get them?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

elitetools,, Quebec, Canada

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-PC-ELITE-PLUN...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

========



AxlMyk said:


> Nice set Bob. Where did you get them?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bob, I think you are just pulling our collective legs. You just wanted the box, right?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI curiousgeorge

hahahahahahahaha yep, I do like boxes ,, this type is a new one for me, Rusty W. has one or two of them and I wanted to take a hard look at one of them.. 
But I really wanted that 1 1/2" plunge bit 


===



curiousgeorge said:


> Bob, I think you are just pulling our collective legs. You just wanted the box, right?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

George has your number Bj. I knew you had a box fettish. ROFL.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Yep, when I turned 14 I new what I wanted in this life 
Plus should be great bits for the Lathe Router Crafter ,,Hint Hint Dave , flutes,ropes,slots,etc.
==



Dr.Zook said:


> George has your number Bj. I knew you had a box fettish. ROFL.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> New plunge router bits I just got, can be use for many jobs
> 
> I have started to use the 1 1/2" guide on many items I make and it's hard to find a 1 1/2" plunge bit, I can buy the 1 1/2" standard bit but it's not cheap, this set was only 35.oo bucks and it had the plunge bit I wanted plus others that can be used to make molding/cove/fluting/crown molding,etc. ..
> 
> ...


Why not use the 40mm guide, just that bit bigger than the 1.5" one!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

?????????

IF I want to put in a 1 1/2" wide slot why in the world would I use a 40mm guide to do it with ,I can do it on the router table or with the ski jig without a template or pattern ..

I have only one router that will take on the 40mm guide and it's not the best router I have  far from it..




===



harrysin said:


> Why not use the 40mm guide, just that bit bigger than the 1.5" one!


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Bob got it at a great price.

Set Costs $59.49 US (new) from Elite

http://www.elitetools.ca/Commander.aspx?c=1

Reuel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I have only one router that will take on the 40mm guide and it's not the best router I have far from it..

Tell me you're joking Bob or give me reasons why the Makita is not the best you have.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I don't want to hurt you  but you ask for it, Makita=Micky Mouse Router.

==========



harrysin said:


> "I have only one router that will take on the 40mm guide and it's not the best router I have far from it..
> 
> Tell me you're joking Bob or give me reasons why the Makita is not the best you have.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

That’s a beautiful set you got bobj

Didn’t even know that I have this store in my neighbourhood, thanks for find it out for me. It can be usefull in the future

When you get a chance, can you show me a sample of what these bits can do?

Enjoy them


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kolias

You're welcome ,, thanks,,, you bet down the road I will do that, but they can be used to put in a cove,flute,slots,make molding,edging,boxes,hand rails, once you have a great plunge bit it can do many,many jobs on the router table or the plunge router,,the bits can do many,many jobs

===========



kolias said:


> That’s a beautiful set you got bobj
> 
> Didn’t even know that I have this store in my neighbourhood, thanks for find it out for me. It can be usefull in the future
> 
> ...


----------

